# GPS Daten Afjord u Sognefjord Insel Faeröy; und welches Hand GPS



## wolf76 (28. Mai 2006)

Moin moin!

Wir fahren dieses Jahr nach auf die Insel Faeröy. (liegt zwischen Afjord und Sognefjord) . 
Hat jemand für mich ein paar GPS Daten über gute Fangplätze?

Ich habe eben erfahren, dass auf dem Boot zwar ein Echolot ist aber kein GPS. Nun meine Frage: Ich werde eines kaufen müssen und schwanke da noch zwischen einem mit Kartenausgabe oder ohne. PC Schnittstelle wäre sicher praktisch um die Daten schneller drauf zu kriegen oder? Egnos fähig ist auch gut wie Jirko schon mal geschrieben hat. Den ifinder pro gibt gerade bei einem Versender günstig. Wäre der was? Kann der Egnos? 
Geko 201 und explorist und etrex Legend wären vielleicht auch noch ne Überlegung wert! 
Nur welchen nehmen |kopfkrat ?

Muss ich wenn ich Gerät mit Kartenausgabe nehme eine Seekarte kaufen um was zu sehen wenn ich auf dem Wasser bin?

Viele Fragen ich weiß aber ohne GPS fahre ich nicht raus...
... ich find mich sonst nicht wieder heim :q:q:q


----------



## Jirko (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: GPS Daten Afjord u Sognefjord Insel Faeröy; und welches Hand GPS*

moin wolf #h

das ifinder pro ist egnos-fähig und kann mit den kartenmodulen von navionics bestückt werden... und nen kleiner kartenplotter funktioniert auf dem wasser auch ohne seekartensoftware > siehst dann "lediglich" keine kartenausschnitte sondern "nur" nen whitescreen mit deinen trackdaten... was möchtest du denn max. ausgeben für solch ein handgerät? #h


----------



## wolf76 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: GPS Daten Afjord u Sognefjord Insel Faeröy; und welches Hand GPS*

Moin!

Na den ifinder pro gibts für 149€ beim Versender.
Wenn einen egnos fähigen für 100€ gibt wäre nett!
Welchen würdest Du empfehlen? so um 150€ 

Danke.


----------



## Jirko (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: GPS Daten Afjord u Sognefjord Insel Faeröy; und welches Hand GPS*

hallo wolf #h

EGNOS ist eh noch im testbetrieb... läuft zwar schon relativ stabil, aber die korrektursignale der geostationären satelliten, welche für´ne positionskorrektur vonnöten sind, sind auf norges fahrwassern - je nördlicher man(n) kommt - eh nicht so hoch zu bewerten! da das ifinder aber auch diese korrekturdaten verarbeiten kann, kannst du dir dieses für die standardnavigation (ohne kartenmaterial) ruhig kaufen... für € 150 hast du dann aber noch keine seekartensoft wolf! #h


----------



## wolf76 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: GPS Daten Afjord u Sognefjord Insel Faeröy; und welches Hand GPS*

Moin!

Hat denn keiner ein paar GPS Daten vom Gebiet rund um Faeröy?


----------

